# i multi vasi di Pandora



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

Intanto comunico che a brevissimo vedo Man.
:carneval:
Non dico un cazzo perché magari mi porto sfiga e non voglio.
Sono tutta un brivido. E che cavolo.
Devo ammettere di avere veramente voglia di rotolarmi sulla montagna bionda.
Vabbè.
Passo oltre o mi parte il picco ormonale negli mando mail zozze.
Come se ne avesse bisogno. Man sex ultimamente è tutto un programma.
Comunque.
Siamo a buon punto con i vasi di Pandore, che per chi non sapesse, è il blog di tradimento.
Non un blog come questi, lo abbiamo messonsu blogger.
Ad oggi cinque forumisti, sei con me, si sono già attivati per scrivere ognuno una propria rubrica.
E colgo l occasione per stanare i silenti e chiedere loro se hanno voglia di partecipare.
Scrivetemi se volete più info.
Nel frattempo, il link per arrivare al blog è questo

TradimentoPuntoNet.blogspot.it

Come dicevo è vuoto ma spero che metà marzo al massimo, ci sia la Prima.
:carneval:


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tebina aspettare l'incontro accresce l'aspettativa .
Riguardo all'altra cosa mi ci metto ma non ti assicuro niente .
Sempre allegra la tua vita è quasi come la mia:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Febbraio 2015)

vedo in settimana....


----------

